# goosemoose



## kymchi (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone know how long it usually takes for them to accept your account on that site? I signed up a few days ago but still cannot login because it says it's waiting for an administrator to approve my account.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kymchi said:


> Anyone know how long it usually takes for them to accept your account on that site? I signed up a few days ago but still cannot login because it says it's waiting for an administrator to approve my account.


PM me your email addy, nick and I'll contact a Mod to make sure.


----------



## Izaia (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm having that problem on there as well.


----------



## NewRatMom (May 3, 2009)

Same problem, signed up days ago and still nothing


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't mind if you want me to bug a Mod about the issues. Just PM me.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I PM'd Suebee (yes, the infamous creator of Suebee's Mix, and one of the Mods) and she said that they were having trouble with registration and the Admin was working on it. If I hear anymore, I will let you know


----------



## Izaia (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to ask for us.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Izaia said:


> Thanks for taking the time to ask for us.


No problem


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Its worth the wait! I love Goosemoose! ;D

-Lauren


----------



## NewRatMom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Lilspaz


----------



## lovesasa (Apr 4, 2009)

Ugh.

I typed my password wrong the first time so it told me to go back. Well I went back and now it won't let me reregister because a) my username is already in use and b) my email is already registered. But... The initial registration didn't go through. -.-;

What now?


----------



## Izaia (May 6, 2009)

lovesasa said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I typed my password wrong the first time so it told me to go back. Well I went back and now it won't let me reregister because a) my username is already in use and b) my email is already registered. But... The initial registration didn't go through. -.-;
> 
> What now?


I think it's a site error. The same thing happened to me when I tried to register both my email accounts. The message said "Passwords aren't the same" both times.


----------



## kymchi (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I've been in contact with GM and other mods I've had the password thing happen to me twice. They're working on it ^.^


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep for some reason I always have issues with my password there when I log in from my lap top ???


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

I joined over a week ago, and still not accepted


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Whinnie said:


> I joined over a week ago, and still not accepted


I'll bug them again. I am sorry. You can only view as a guest at this time I guess.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea I've been waiting on an accept from the mods for a while now. Easily a few weeks.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Lynxie said:


> Yea I've been waiting on an accept from the mods for a while now. Easily a few weeks.



ya me too..this is very frustrating..


----------



## Whinnie (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you lilspaz  Someone was making siggys, and would love to have one of my girls, but I can't post anything


----------



## NewRatMom (May 3, 2009)

SpinningLoafers said:


> Lynxie said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I've been waiting on an accept from the mods for a while now. Easily a few weeks.
> ...


 :-\


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Suebee sent me this link in Random Chatter so you can follow along with the developments...

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4056376.0


----------

